# burn icd-9 help...



## kdw003 (Jul 21, 2010)

what would be the correct icd-9 codes for 1st and 2nd degree burns to hand and forearm.
thanks for your help.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey,

I think 943.21 And 944.2* is the appropriate coding for your report. Please check the site of burn to hand (as palm/back of hand etc. for 944.2*).

Also, as per ICD 9CM guidelines, when 2nd degree burn is coded then there is no need to code 1st degree burn of same site if presents.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## divyazeen (Dec 8, 2011)

ICD code for second degree burns of hand <5%


----------

